# Dubai Police Clearance Certificate Issue



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I received my PCC from Dubai Police and my passport number mentioned in the document is incomplete. Let me explain . 

I have an alphanumeric passport number - First 2 digits are alphabets and next 7 digits are numbers. In the PCC that Dubai Police gave me, only the last 7 numbers are mentioned - the first 2 alphabets are missing! 

Want to know if it will be accepted by the Australian Case Officer for my SC190 visa application or I need to get the complete passport number in PCC? 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear Khurram,

Have you applied for your pcc through dubai police or Moi? Which country passport you are holding?



khurram87 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my PCC from Dubai Police and my passport number mentioned in the document is incomplete. Let me explain .
> 
> ...


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m holding a Pakistani passport and I applied for PCC from both Dubai Police and MOI. 

Both mention only the numbers from my passport and not alphabets.

For example, if my actual passport number is :

AB1234567

Then in PCC it is only mentioned as 1234567



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

why is that so? Check your Dubai visa. Is the passport number entered correctly or no?. You have to get the PCC rectified. Just call MOI and check



khurram87 said:


> I’m holding a Pakistani passport and I applied for PCC from both Dubai Police and MOI.
> 
> Both mention only the numbers from my passport and not alphabets.
> 
> ...


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for your reply dear. I’ll get it checked. 

Also, can you tell me which PCC is required ? MOI or Dubai Police ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

khurram87 said:


> Thanks for your reply dear. I’ll get it checked.
> 
> Also, can you tell me which PCC is required ? MOI or Dubai Police ?
> 
> ...


Better go for MOI, as the PCC from Dubai is electronically signed and it is not accepted by DHA. I got a CO contact for this only. Also, Dubai PCC will cost you 220aed and MOI will only cost you 50aed. The only issue you will encounter, that also may be, is that your contact details might be wrong with the immigration. That's not a big issue. You will come to know about it while registering in MOI website. Once you enter your emirates i.d. number, an OTP will be send to your registered mobile number. If the contact details in immigration system are different than the one you are currently using, then you will not receive the OTP to register. You can call MOI and check, but they will advise you to go to Jaffiliya Immigration (For Dubai Visa) to update your contact details. Just take yours and your family members passport and emirates i.d. and get your contact details updated.


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks dear. My MOI PCC is also electronically signed. Where did you get your MOI PCC from ? Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Online only through the email. But in Dubai's PCC it is specifically mentioned that this PCC is electronically signed, which is not the case with MOI. I guess that's why DHA had issues with it.



khurram87 said:


> Thanks dear. My MOI PCC is also electronically signed. Where did you get your MOI PCC from ? Please advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Have you got your grant already? Guess I can pick your brains and apply learnings from your visa experience to mine. I work in dubai and stay in sharjah. Anyway to get in touch with you dear ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

No bro, i have not received my grant yet



khurram87 said:


> Have you got your grant already? Guess I can pick your brains and apply learnings from your visa experience to mine. I work in dubai and stay in sharjah. Anyway to get in touch with you dear ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fingers crossed. You will get it soon my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malisajj (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,
I got my PCC from MOI through email.

However, it is missing the department stamp. Will it be accepted by DHA?


BTW I will be using it for citizenship application.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

malisajj said:


> Hi All,
> I got my PCC from MOI through email.
> 
> However, it is missing the department stamp. Will it be accepted by DHA?
> ...


No idea bro about citizenship procedure, but my PCC from Dubai police was not accepted for 189 visa as it was electronically signed and it didn't have stamp. How come your PCC from MOI does not have a stamp? My PCC from MOi had stamp on it and was accepted.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

khurram87 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my PCC from Dubai Police and my passport number mentioned in the document is incomplete. Let me explain .
> 
> ...


I think your visa file number is also mentioned in the PCC... so no need to worry.. just supply what you have along with your visa copy and they will cross verify the information.. 

In my PCC, MOI mentioned my old passport number and it was accepted by the case officer..


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks brother. 

Just to update everyone, there is no progress on this issue. I went to Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah immigration but no one is able to get the complete passport number updated on my PCC and they aren't able to give a manual PCC either. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## malisajj (Apr 29, 2014)

Mohammed786 said:


> No idea bro about citizenship procedure, but my PCC from Dubai police was not accepted for 189 visa as it was electronically signed and it didn't have stamp. How come your PCC from MOI does not have a stamp? My PCC from MOi had stamp on it and was accepted.


I got the MOI PCC online using my Emirates ID number


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

malisajj said:


> I got the MOI PCC online using my Emirates ID number


Even i received it online only through the MOI App


----------



## Sara Ab (Jul 5, 2021)

khurram87 said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> Just to update everyone, there is no progress on this issue. I went to Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah immigration but no one is able to get the complete passport number updated on my PCC and they aren't able to give a manual PCC either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Hi Khurram,

have you been able to get this resolved?? i am going through the same issue now and it is driving me crazy!!


----------



## aeali (Dec 24, 2019)

In such scenarios, you would need to go for a data modification request with ICA. Your sponsor must do this. With data modification, you first need to get the visa details modified and with that modified visa, get the Emirates ID modified and you are good to go.
Its simpler to get it done for dependants like wife, kids etc as you would be the sponsor. If you are employed, your company is the sponsor and you have to request them for data modification. For me it took less than 10 days for both.


----------



## aeali (Dec 24, 2019)

MOI PCC which was issued in 2019 had a digital signature with QR code. Received PR based on this.


----------



## sudhaseshadri13 (7 mo ago)

When i don't have the mobile number registered with Emirates I'd can i not proccednwith pcc from MOA. Please clarify.


----------



## sudhaseshadri13 (7 mo ago)

If i don't have mobile that is registered with Emirates I'd. Can I still proceed with pcc on MoA. Please advise


----------

